# A Day In The Life Of Niko The Service Dog "Town"



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm not good at this (talking about myself) but here we go...

First Mama gets me to crawl out from under the covers, I'm not a morning boy








then after going outside, I climb on the couch to catch a few more hours of sleep








Next is Feed Goaties...or sometimes Mama calls it "Milk the Goaties"








then "car ride" and breakfast















back in the truck and we go shopping, or whatever Mama wants








do more running around town ...








then we go home








and do "feed goaties" again, and some playing with my horse








then I chase traffic, I LOVE that


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

then... a... BATH...I hate baths








then maybe we can go for dinner with Mama's friends








then back home








and I get to wash the dishes!!!








then we tell Papa all about our day...








then we snuggle on the couch with Mama!!!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Sure is nice for Niko to be able to eat out twice in one day! I like his formal dinner attire.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Sure has a busy day, then bummer, the B word before dinner. He does seem to take the dish chores in stride though. Story time and snuggles, ahhh. Yep, he gets treated like a dog all day long. (rofl)


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Cute! I love this thread!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

This is adorable! So glad to more about you and your life, Niko!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love it, thank you for sharing.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I have a new thred, "swapmeet" two!!!
Niko


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

we get SOOO serious when working!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:neat:


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Today Popa got me a WATERMELON!!!!!








ME LOVE WATERMELON!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yum.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

That looks good!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

me liky!!!


----------



## elvis&oliver (Jun 28, 2018)

Awe haha I love that:inlove:Niko sounds like you have your mama trained well. I bet you even have a Christmas outfit! I also like your dinner attire than you for sharing your story


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I do!!! Mama seas my wardrobe is bigger than hers, and I do have one for EVERY holiday! Mama laughs every time she puts on my Halloween spider costume with bouncing legs!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Oh, poor Niko, hating water so much, and then - a BATH!!! Uughhh!

Love you, Niko!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

spidy1 said:


> EVERY holiday! Mama laughs every time she puts on my Halloween spider costume with bouncing legs!


I dislike Halloween, always have. But I'd put up with 100 Halloweens in a row in order to see a Chinese Crested inside of a spider costume with Bouncy Legs...
Please post a video to youtube for me?
:funnytech:


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

just for you mariarose, LOL! (for everybody) I'll work on that...


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

he doesnt like it much, but its cute...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh my word; that's hilarious! Poor Niko!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I got to milk the goatie today for Mama!!!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









it was yummmmmmmmmyy!!!!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Yeah, tell her that is much better for you than any bath!


----------

